# Ceramic decor safe & gorgeous



## Dargent

It's time for me to change it up. These pieces have been in my tanks for over 3 years now and even displayed outside them! They were made by ceramic artist White Citrus who guaranteed fish safe and they are. They are stunning and fun pieces and the bettas love them. The holes are large enough for large betta. I am charging $15-20, plus shipping. The blue center one is 20, $50 for all 3. I estimate shipping to be between $5-10 for one. I can give exact amount to buyers, they are not packaged yet in case multiple are desired. They look amazing in a planted tank as a show piece. They are shown in front of a 20 long for size reference but I had them in 2.5 and 5 gal split. Very versatile. Payment is Paypal only. More pictures in tank available. Email me at [email protected] if interested. Thank you.


----------

